# Kernel crash on 7.1-RELEASE-p3 with drm ?



## olivier (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

Under gnome when I select close session or shutdown, my FreeBSD 7.1 crash.

I've join a dmesg and the kgdb output as attachments.

It's the first time that I use kgdb, but it seems that the problem is releated to the drm module no ?

Thanks


----------



## olivier (Feb 24, 2009)

There are other peoples who have the same problem,
Then I've create a PR for this problem.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think this is solvable. The intel driver uses the Xorg GL library. The binary nvidia driver replaces that with it's own. They're not exactly compatible.

Try using the Xorg nv driver instead of the nvidia one. You may need to uninstall the nvidia driver and restore the original libGL.


----------



## olivier (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't have a nvida video card, but an Intel: And I never install the binary nvidia driver.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2009)

Oeps.. Sorry, responded to the wrong thread :r


----------



## olivier (Feb 26, 2009)

This drm bug have just been fixed on the 8.0 Current


----------

